# Petco $1/gal tank sale!



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Petco's $1/gal tank sale is back!

According to their website, the sale is Mar 31 - Apr 27.

(I wish I had a Petco near me. Maybe a road trip is in order!)


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

do you know if that's just standard tanks, or do they sell 20 longs that price too?


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

At my local petco, it was all tanks of any size up to, I believe, 40 or 50 gallons. I got my two 20 gallon longs and my 20 tall there last year during this sale, and they were 20/each.  

This sale hit at just the right time...there's a poor little red double tail that's absolutely pitiful (everyone around him is dead and one is obviously near to it)...and I really think he needs to come home and be number ten in a divided 20 long... It's those little dark eyes that get me...Every. Time.


----------



## ashleylyn (Mar 30, 2013)

Good to know! Looks like I'll be headed to Petco again this week!


----------



## motherpeters (Mar 3, 2013)

Shopping trip!


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

I need a Petco near me! XD no fair, lol!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

OMG I want a 40 gallon!!! I wouldn't need this rubermaid one that I have. OMG.


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

yes 20 gallon longs have always been included in the sale where I live  ...thats when I got mine.


----------



## ollief9 (Mar 16, 2011)

$1 per gallon? Wow. I need to go to America :lol:


----------



## Esahc (Mar 27, 2013)

Do you know if its all petcos? It might be worth it to make the trek down to the petco at that price...


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

does the sale include kits too?


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Why does Petco have to sucker me in to buying more tanks all the time -_- I have a double-stand for 10 gallon aquariums so technically I could fit one on the bottom....hmmm >=) Figures they would start the sale on my birthday too, making me want to go buy things even more!!


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Grrr, I wish Canada had Petcos! At least ones near me  The closest (in America) is six hours away and I think my mum would have to kill me XD


----------



## RiceFish (Feb 9, 2013)

the dollar a gallon sale only applies to the bare tanks


----------



## LillieCharlotte (Mar 20, 2013)

I've been wanting to swap out my 3 gallon for either a 1 gallon or a 2.5 gallon. The 3 gallon is a cylinder shape, and I really don't like it for my betta because it's quite tall. perhaps now would be a good time to get something more shallow (and maybe another fish)


----------



## quietlythundering (Jan 29, 2013)

:-D Sweet! I do need more water conditioner....I guess I'll just have to go to my nearest petco and see what's up! :-D


----------



## HeyBluejay (Apr 1, 2013)

Esahc said:


> Do you know if its all petcos? It might be worth it to make the trek down to the petco at that price...


I'm wondering the same thing! I can't find any information on the site. Must be one of those secret sales haha.:shock:


----------



## jinxhex (Jan 1, 2013)

Of course it would happen right after I buy my new 56g...


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I wish that included the 5 gallon tanks as well because that is what I need. Ten gallons is too tall for where I need to put it - already tried that and I had like 2 inches of space to work with.


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

jinxhex said:


> Of course it would happen right after I buy my new 56g...


 I think the petco $1/gal sales usually only apply to tanks between 10 and 55 gallons...if that makes u feel any better hehe :lol:


----------



## jinxhex (Jan 1, 2013)

Viva said:


> I think the petco $1/gal sales usually only apply to tanks between 10 and 55 gallons...if that makes u feel any better hehe :lol:


Then I would've gotten a 55!


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

jinxhex said:


> Then I would've gotten a 55!


Yeaaaah D:


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I am trying to get a 40 gallon long. One Petco wouldn't try another was friendlier but when I got there I encountered two very uninterested young people the person willing to help me was gone. They took my phone number. I am trying to figure out how persuade any Petco in the city to order one.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

OMG REALLY?! 

I'm planning on getting their 6.6 bookshelf so if that means it'll be $6...


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Alcemistnv said:


> OMG REALLY?!
> 
> I'm planning on getting their 6.6 bookshelf so if that means it'll be $6...


Unfortunately the sale only applies to tanks 10 - 55 gallons, standard dimensions. You can get a 10 gallon for $10 though!


----------



## TankDiveGirl (Mar 7, 2013)

I bought 2 10s and a 20 long today  I wasn't sure if it was ALL petcos or just the newest one by my house because they're officially having their grand opening this weekend


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Does the sale include tanks with lids or covers? Or is it just the tank?


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Its just the tank.


----------



## TankDiveGirl (Mar 7, 2013)

just the tanks


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Briz (Mar 22, 2013)

Alcemistnv said:


> OMG REALLY?!
> 
> I'm planning on getting their 6.6 bookshelf so if that means it'll be $6...


Wouldn't that be $6.60 anyways? 

Just a friendly bump while the sale is still in progress! Yaaaaaah!


----------



## makoisland (Mar 2, 2012)

Whoa! Looks like I'm going to have to hitch a ride this weekend!


----------



## 10asartin (Mar 28, 2013)

Luckily I live 2 miles away from Petco. I went there the other day after reading this thread and bought two 20 gallons for $20 a piece. One of them is long a shallow perfect for my little betta boy and the other is standard size. FYI, you will need to have a Petco Rewards card to redeem the sale. I didn't know that when I went, but the cashier signed me up for one right then and there.


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

Does anyone know if they have like a 15 gallon there?


----------



## 10asartin (Mar 28, 2013)

I didn't notice any 15's at my Petco, but every Petco is different so you could always call the Petco nearest you and ask


----------



## Nicci Lu (Jan 7, 2013)

I just found this. In addition to the $1 a gallon sale, you could get $5 off $25. It's only good till the 7th, though. 


http://www.bradsdeals.com/print/5-off-25-printable-petco-c208773.html


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

10asartin said:


> I didn't notice any 15's at my Petco, but every Petco is different so you could always call the Petco nearest you and ask


 
I was able to stop by, sadly enough no they didn't !


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

homegrown terror said:


> do you know if that's just standard tanks, or do they sell 20 longs that price too?


When I got my 20 long last year it was like 25$


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

In the end I got 40 gallon breeder. So much better quality tank than petco. Now I have to get a stand and cover then on to cycling!


----------



## RiceFish (Feb 9, 2013)

I believe that Petco does not carry 15 gallon tanks at any locations


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I meant to say better quality than petsmart btw. The glass the Aqueaon Petco tanks is nice and thick. Petsmart is really thin.


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

RiceFish said:


> I believe that Petco does not carry 15 gallon tanks at any locations


 
I wasn't for sure what they had, I like never go there because Petsmart is closer to me. Especially with gas prices !


----------



## dc2die4 (Mar 18, 2013)

Wow! Thanks for the post. I was thinking about going to Petco the other day but didn't.. I'll stop by one tomorrow!!


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

The 15 gallon one was normal priced at 36 dollars :/ while the twenty gallon was 20$ :// we wanted a 15 gallon, but ended up getting a 10 gallon x]


----------



## Sugarbeet (Feb 7, 2013)

Roadtrip! I'll have to drive down and get a 20g next weekend. My SO uses a 20 long to house his leopard gecko-- it looks like the perfect size for a little community tank!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Boyfriend just bought me a 40 gallon for my two future bubble eye goldfish. Now we're splitting the expense tomorrow and getting a 100 gallon tomorrow for our townhouse in June! Our roomates said they thought it'd be cool if we all picked out fish for it!


----------



## Agility4fun (Nov 16, 2012)

hmmm, not seeing that sale in California. Bummer.


----------



## kelikani (Nov 19, 2012)

Grabbed the last 55 gal my local Petco had today along with a stand!

Two of my five cats were curious about it and decided to hop in the tank.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

omg LOL


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

Catfishes! I think you're gonna need a bigger tank if you want to keep two of those.


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

kelikani said:


> Grabbed the last 55 gal my local Petco had today along with a stand!
> 
> Two of my five cats were curious about it and decided to hop in the tank.



LOL, THE WHITE ONE'S FACE AHHAHAAHAHHAHAHA! Its like he sees the water coming already...abort!


----------



## DizzyD (Feb 7, 2013)

I don't see anything about this sale on the website and I was up there this weekend and didn't notice if the sale was going on. Does anyone have a link to more info? I literally just got a 20 long off craigslist that is doing well, but I would love a 40 gallon breeder.


----------



## Agility4fun (Nov 16, 2012)

I think the sale is over


----------



## Nicci Lu (Jan 7, 2013)

In my area the sale lasts until April 27th. Go to their website and look at the local sales flyer for your area. The sales flyer is where you will find sale listed.

I got a 20 long for $15! I used the coupon (which was only good til the 7th) and then ended up returning one of my items. The sales clerk forgot to account for the coupon, so I got a major deal. I love you Petco!


----------



## DizzyD (Feb 7, 2013)

Awesome. I did find it is available till the 27th. Thank you. Now I have to figure out where I'm going to put a 40g...


----------

